# can i remove saltiness after cold smoking?



## mrad (Jun 30, 2017)

I just finished cold smoking two pork bellies today. This was my first try at bacon. I sliced one and put the other in the fridge and will let it sit there for 3-4 day. While slicing the one belly, I decided to fry up a couple pieces to see how it tasted.  I thought it was too salty.  Can I still soak the other belly in water to remove some of the salt?  It was cold smoked (74-102 degrees) for a total of 24 hours.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 30, 2017)

Try it what do you have too loose it may help some a lot of people do test fry before smoking for this very reason. Let us know how it works out


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 30, 2017)

You can, but you will lose smoke flavour as well.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 30, 2017)

I think you must soak all of the bacon/belly to get it right.  You could always re smoke it to add some flavor if you act fast.

If it is very salty I learned first hand that a 6 hour soak in Ice water will likely do the trick.  Just fry test after the 6 hours and see if it needs longer.  When reading on this subject I read to switch the water out every 6 hours, you don't want it sitting in brine lol.

I also personally have had to do a 2 hour soak on a belly that was just a little too salty.  It also came out perfect after 2 hours of soaking.

In the first case I used a store bought seasoning and followed the directions.  It was just WAY too salty so a 6 hour soak worked it out.

In the second case I used a left over seasoning that was meant for something else but I was sure it would work for bacon but had to guesstimate the amount of seasoning to use.  My guess was close but just a little too strong, so a 2 hour soak worked it out.

A number of people will say just to use the right amount of seasoning and they are correct if you are following a well known recipe.  If you went the store bought route or are just trying something you find then knowing when/how/why to soak is a handy tool to have in your toolbox :)

I think you will be ok on smoke flavor if you soak but only trying will tell ya and if you do it sooner rather than later you might be able to just cold smoke it back to the flavor you liked.  Best of luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2017)

mrad said:


> I just finished cold smoking two pork bellies today. This was my first try at bacon. I sliced one and put the other in the fridge and will let it sit there for 3-4 day. While slicing the one belly, I decided to fry up a couple pieces to see how it tasted.  I thought it was too salty.  Can I still soak the other belly in water to remove some of the salt?  It was cold smoked (74-102 degrees) for a total of 24 hours.


Like already said, you probably can, but you might lose some smoke flavor.

I used Hi Mountain one time, and I had some Salty Stuff when I did the Salt-Fry Test, so I had to soak it before I smoked it.

Ever since that I always do a Salt-Fry Test before Smoking, even though I have never had salty Bacon with my method.

Their were a couple guys here that used to brag about never doing a Salt-Fry test, as if to say there was something wrong with my method because I do the test, even though I just do it to make sure, before I smoke it.

I do it just like looking both ways before crossing the street---Just to be sure!!!

Bear


----------

